# Itchy Dog with red bumps



## RemysMomma (Nov 9, 2016)

Ok so about 2 weeks or so after we got our pit bull puppy I noticed he started to scratch and it just continued to get worse and worse. He is currently 14 weeks old. 
First thing I did was change our laundry soap to a hypoallergenic without any scents or dyes in it to see if maybe it was that. That didn't seem to be the case. I rewashed EVERYTHING he came into contact with in it to be on the safe side as well.
Next thing I did was change him from Simply Nourish Grain Free puppy kibble to Primal Raw food that he is currently being fed. 
Its only been a week and a half on it but honestly it seems that he is getting worse. & from what I have been reading on here he hasn't been on kibble long enough to be going thru "detox"

He has more red bumps then ever and he wakes us up at all hours of the night itching and biting at his legs like crazy. & I just feel SOOO bad. He has even caused bleeding on the backs of his legs from scratching so bad while we are asleep (I noticed a bit of blood on my comforter where he is asleep at and then notice there is scabs which I have been rubbing coconut oil on, but this hasn't seemed to help with anything really.

I only put him on Primal until I did more research on my end to start him on a PMR diet since I have read MANY success stories about it. I also want to eliminate veggies since they aren't needed and to see if maybe those are an issue. 
I don't think its floor cleaners because I didn't mop our floors for over a month after we got him and the itching started before I did. (it was pointless since he was still potty training)
He has been to the vet a few times for his shots and then a few boosters as well. Im not sure if maybe that is what has caused this issue in the first place? I can't remember if it was AFTER his first set of shots that this started or before. But the last time I took him for his booster I mentioned it to the vet and they never mentioned mange or fleas or anything and I feel like if that was a concern they would of mentioned it to me possibly but again I don't know. The vet also said seasonal allergies are out since he's so young. I am going to attach some photos of the bumps and irritations he has. The main spots are his back and front legs, his armpits, his groin area, and he has now started scratching his face more and more and his ears now as well. 
I plan to start him on PMR right away and I pray it makes a difference because I can't stand to see him suffer. I hate telling him to stop scratching because I know its not his fault but its almost not good for him to keep doing and I just don't know what to do.
I am hoping with the pictures maybe someone can tell if I'm right in thinking its a food allergy and not something else. I love this little guy and want him to be healthy as can be....and not to mention I want my sleep back! Being 8 months pregnant I need all the sleep I can before I have this baby!


Thanks again for any and all advice/input!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Vets will never admit it could be the barrage of vaccines they bombard them with before they have a chance to develop a good immune system, but I would suspect all the vaccines he has had. Even if it ends up being an allergy to grass or mold he shouldn't have those kinds of allergies and he shouldn't be so itchy and he shouldn't be allergic to food. 

Switching to PMR would be a good start. Unfortunately, if the immune system is damaged it doesn't heal overnight. Please, don't give him any more vaccinations. There are natural ways to treat an itch that don't involve steroids and also don't let the vet do that to him; it will give him relief for a few days and then it will be worse. 

I think magicre pops in here once a day or so and she can tell you exactly what to do. I had an itchy dog and I bought Skin-Eze which has a spray, oil, and shampoo and it helped. He also wore a t-shirt so he couldn't scratch himself. I have exzema and it kills me because I know how it is to itch insanely and you have to watch helplessly. But please, don't let the vet get his hands on your dog again.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i have to agree with xellil.......about the vaccines......

if you could stop giving them for a while.......

the skin eze products are very good and will help your dog with itching.....

getting him off primal and putting him on prey model raw would be a good thing....get rid of extra ingredients, although most of these reactions are vaccine related causing dermatological issues....

you can also give epsom salt soaks to help with the itching.

when my mastiff goes through change of season, she itches like crazy....we took avocado oil, witch hazel and water --- and spray her down, rub in the spray and that could give temporary relief

giving steroids will , short term, seem to help, when in reality, it is just fooling the immune system into thinking it is well . it is not.

if you are engaging in homeopathics, lyssin and thuja may also help.......


----------



## RemysMomma (Nov 9, 2016)

I have been doing SO much research since this all started happening and I am thinking its vaccines causing the issue more so then anything. But I also know the Raw diet will help with boosting his immune system so thats where I wanted to start.
I started him on raw chicken as of wednesday night for dinner and have been giving him chicken with bone of course 2 times a day since then and he's been doing GREAT on it, he seriously goes insane for it its adorable. Hasn't had diarrhea and has solid poops two times a day and they are pretty small, I'm thinking he has a good stomach since I did read a lot of people having loose stools when starting a raw diet! (no more primal for him!)

I know it'll be a slow process so I am not looking for over night relief (although that would be GREAT) I haven't taken him to the vet due to those reasons you both have stated above. I feel like they will just do the steroids or antibiotics (more poison) and say he's good to go and it'll just mask the symptoms. 

I also don't plan on returning to the vet for anymore vaccines even tho they recommended yet ANOTHER booster shot...Im like jeez. I just really wish I would of known this could be an issue before I even got him vaccinated. I was just so worried about my poor guy catching parvo since where I live there was a bad out break of it and I wanted to be able to take him places without freaking out. But now I know him being on a Raw diet will help keep him healthy without any extra vaccines. 
I am going to look into the Skin Eze products as well. I just want something to relieve him of the itching while the diet takes affect on his immune system. 
And I actually have been making him wear a shirt too so that way he doesn't itch himself raw on his sides. I just wish he would wear socks without biting them off haha little turd

Would either of you recommend salmon oil or some type of fish oil as well or should I stick with the chicken only for a few weeks then start adding another protein?

I don't want to do too much at once of course!

I appreciate the help more then you know! 


Here is my boy enjoying his first taste of raw chicken on Wednesday!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'd wait a little on the fish oil for now just to make sure you don't cause any lose stool. He looks like a very happy boy. I know it's hard to not want to move a little faster but soon you will be there.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

go here:

Mana Life Store Front Welcome to 2016 | WuJinSan

and here:

Organic Sulfur Powder, Crystals, Flakes Bulk MSM Supplement - methylsulfonylmethane, plant derived

buy these two products and start your dog on them.....for skin and immunity......

the longer you feed raw, the better off your pup will be

if this were my dog, i'd be giving the licithin aka fulvic acid and the msm aka sulphur for a year........

i would start with 1/8 tsp of the licithin and 1/2 tsp of the sulphur

and keep going on your raw journey.......

he has a chance for his immune system to grow in spite of the interruption of the natural process and, over time, he should do better.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Awww, I love to see a dog enjoying his raw food! So adorable. 

I have a foster dog who is itchy and her groomer talked me into trying an essential oil cream. I have to say it seems to be helping. She has gnawed around her tail so much the skin is thick. I can report back on it in a couple of weeks.

I am also doing the things magicre mentioned. The SkinEze spray doesn't work so well on her because most of her coat is still very thick.


----------



## RemysMomma (Nov 9, 2016)

Ok I will look into both of those products you recommended Magicre. Just gotta wait til I get paid again to do so ! Tough with my baby due in 41 days! 

I have continued w/ his raw diet. Obviously haven't seen any major changes since its only been a week on just chicken. But I am hoping to see improvement on this diet of course. I just wish there was a quick fix for his itching. 

I estimate him to be approx 60 lbs so the math I've done shows I should be feeding him approx 1.2lbs a day. I haven't introduced any organs or anything yet because he still has some random soft poops so that will come later. I just hope I am doing this whole PMR diet right.


I got Chicken Quarters for him cause its not as much bone as chicken backs. 


Should I just feed 1.2lbs of those or add in boneless chicken as well? I just don't want to do too much bone due to the whole calcium thing I read about. 



I am such a worrier! Any help is greatly appreciated!




Herzo, its def hard not to want to do everything at once so he can stop itching. I just want him to relax and not be itching and "corn cobbing" his legs and tail ! Plus its hard to fall back asleep listening to it haha poor guy


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

first, congrats on your baby.....good luck with that.
second, is there a brand of chicken you're feeding?

it could well be the vaccines and now the primal you are feeding.

how much is this pup going to weigh, full grown, do you suppose?

and pups transition more quickly than full grown dogs.....so chicken for the next week or so.......then let us know what other proteins you can get.

i'd feed 3 times a day......for a pup.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I have to say I agree with the vaccines being a big trigger. I have two, who before I knew better had all puppy vaccines, boosters, and vaccinated several more times into adulthood. Now, those two, one much worse than the other scratch and lick nearly constantly. I've done some food elimination, just in case and no difference (I'm not sure I believe in true food allergies, maybe intolerances). To me, it all comes back to vaccines. It just really makes sense since that's what vaccines are designed to do - target the immune system, which then often causes over reaction.


----------

